# Recipe ....or lack over over past two weeks



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry the recipes have been so few and far between over the past two ish weeks.

I ended up in hospital in Santarem with heart problems.

After a 5 day stay, and ambulance trip to Santa Maria in Lisbon, an angioplast and two stents fitted. I think I can just about manage to type.

This was after 16 days of angina attacks some days up to 5 a day.

Hopefully now all sorted. And as I am glued to the settee for the next couple of weeks hopefully will get some more uplaoded over the next few days


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> Sorry the recipes have been so few and far between over the past two ish weeks.
> 
> I ended up in hospital in Santarem with heart problems.
> 
> ...


Hi Siobhán

Glad to hear that you are on the mend. I read your recipes often and look forward to when i can start preparing meals for myself after i move to Gois. I hope that your recovery goes well.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Siobhan,
Get better soon.














My profits are down.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear you have had some problems with your health, hope your on the mend now, best wishes and take it easy for a bit..


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Best of luck, Siobhán, with your ongoing recovery. It's sounds like you have had an awful time of it. I hope that that is all behind you now.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

all the best


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Siobhan, hope you are feeling better, I'm sure the weather didn't help either. Take care of yourself and keep coming up with more recipes.
Nelinha


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh dear, poor you. We wish a speedy and successful recovery. Recipes are the last thing you need to worry about, we shall all just starve for a while!
Good wishes,
Shoemanpete and beverleyp


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

As I am at present confirmed either to being glued to the settee or being chained to the bed (NO fluffy handcuff jokes please) I will try and do some catching up.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> Dear Siobhan,
> Get better soon.
> My profits are down.



Ah but you missed the mans visit today...please order more Quorn


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

For you, anything.


----------

